# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. قسم أرشيف البوكسات ( Archive Boxs) قسم SL-Box تحديثات :  SL-BOX Samsung v1.51 DIRECT UNLOCK S8600 - Wave 3 ( First in the World )

## mohamed73

*SL-BOX Samsung v1.51 DIRECT UNLOCK S8600 - Wave 3 ( first in the world
 )  DIRECT UNLOCK 4 Version S8600BOKJ1 / S8600NAKL1 / S8600JPKK2 / S8600XEKK7   1 . Download Patch Version and place it inside Special folder  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
2. Now you can unlock /READ UNLOCK CODE . 
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
 الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  
Halas*

----------

